# Trying To Restore A Mh 50



## Dads_MH_girl (Jan 28, 2010)

Trying to restore my dads MH 50!!!
Im doing it for my school shop class!!
i have about 15 weeks to do it!! but only 45 mins 5 days a week!!! any idea how to get it to move along nice and easy and fast??

Any idea on where i can find the paint and Decals needed for a MH 50?? and then where would be my best bet to find the front trim piece that gose on the hood?


Thanks for the help,


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Massey used sherwin williams paints. If you do a google search for Massey Harris paint codes you should find it. Once you get the code about any paint company can mix it for you.
I will try to warn you off PPG paint though. When I used it it turned out pinker than it should have. I got them to remix it and applied more coats which turned out better. But it faded to a pinkish color again. I now use dupont and it seems to be holding up nice.

A loacation in your profile would help. shipping cost a lot today so I would not advise some one in Maine to buy parts from Washingtton state.

 Al


----------



## Dads_MH_girl (Jan 28, 2010)

ok thanks and im living in Wi!!! i live an hour away for the mississippi river! 
so i should beable to take the code down to the hard ware store my mom works at then? or what do u think of using auto body paint! and then is a paint gun or a brush better to use?

and thanks for the website!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Paint with a gun by all means. A brush leaves marks.

 Al


----------



## Dads_MH_girl (Jan 28, 2010)

ok thanks and do you know what the goldish color on the base of the tractor when be?


----------

